# Bees still in shipping crate...will they come out?



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Genreally, the stragglers go in because they can smell that the bulk of the hive is inside. 

But, with no queen, I suspect the smell of the outside bees is probably the same as the smell of the inside bees. There is no difference.

Of course, I am guessing about what the bees are scenting. But, I DO know that disoriented bees find the rest of the hive by scent. That much HAS been WELL established!


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Try bee balm inside the hive body that might help draw them in.


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

You might try lemongrass oil. Its suppose to simulate the "Lets get together" pheromone.


----------



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

The answer... no, dead as door nails.


----------

